# Eric , mike, AZ...anyone



## Guest (Mar 13, 2001)

HiI have a question...But first let me tell you ,I am not going to therapist anymore (still have flash back..and spliting)...My blood pressure is not so well controll...and IBS and GERD(back on losec) is not do bad..not so well..but can live with it.My question is....Would it be ok..or safe to start the tapes(anxiety)? What can it do..if i do start them?Fuzzzz


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Fuzzz, Oh you poor girl..my heart goes out to you. As a friend, I can only give you support thru this means of the BB and thru emails. But, knowing a little about you, I am concerned that you need support in a direct way, and with someone who knows your situation completely and who can work with you on a constant and on-going basis.Please, Fuzzz, do take care of yourself. I can hear your crying out for help, and even though we have prayers for you, love for you and concern and compassion, we can't really do a lot thru cyber-space. This may not be what you wanted me to say to you, because I know it is not really my place, but you are dealing with some very serious issues (I know very well myself, to a smaller degree), and if I care at all, I have to say it straight. The flashbacks are coming for a reason. I wish I could take them and the memory away for you, but that would not help you to heal. You need a real live person, a therapist, a psychologist, a professional...hire and fire them until you find one that is in sync with your personality and needs. I'll let Mike know about this post...for now, I am sure his anxiety tapes are a soothing help for you; he can address this for you as he works with individuals on a personal basis as well, and perhaps can guide you along. Email him and he will answer if you don't want it public on this forum. If you want to email me, let me know, and I will give my address to you.Please know that I care about you Fuzzz...you are a nice, kind person with a caring heart..and a heart that is hurting very profoundly right now. I wish I could hold you in my arms and help you to cry..we could cry together, and then make it all better. But I can't do that from here. But know, in my heart, that I am doing that with kind thoughts and prayers for you. Be well.Let us know how you are getting along.Love and caring and peace to you, hon. (((HUGS)))------------------Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2001)

Hi Fuzz,Sorry to hear your struggling.The anxiety tape wont hurt you, but Marilyn is right, 1 on 1 help is perhaps best for you. Why don't you consider sending me an email off line, you've got my address, and we can look at your options.Hope this helpsBest regardsMike


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2001)

Mike....I can t find you adress....I lost it or something....Can t find it...







Thanx for replying...Marylin....thanx for caring..Don t want to do 1 to 1 ,anymore...no safe...I find things i don t want to...Sorry to be like that...I'll manageFuzzz


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

FuzzIf you look at the top of Mikes post you'll see the little icons.The one with the face and the one that looks like an envelope should get you to Mike's email address.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Fuzzz, I just emailed you, but to cover bases:Mike's address is: timelineservices###cs.comyou can get it as K says, just click on the middle icon...the letter, and it is in there as well...Yes, Fuzzz, you WILL manage..just as I have managed..we all survive these things. But the question is how well we survive these things. Sometimes I know that I just "exist" through these times, but I am not really living. You can exist/survive or you can face the stuff (ugly and icky as it is) and then move on and through it and begin to live again. I should know, I am still working thru things...life is a constant journey,growing, changing, struggling, and sometimes, hopefully rejoicing thru it. No one gets thru scot free. We are all concerned for you Fuzzz, we cannot do this thru cyber-space as I said, we can support you and encourage you, but only you hold the key to progressing thru this. Don't be sorry or apologize to us...we do understand how difficult this all is. But we are powerless to do little else than encourage you. Please, Fuzz, we hope you get some sort of help somehow....Continuing with our prayers for you...Love and hugs,------------------Marilyn


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Fuzz, Marilyn is & the others are RIGHT. All we can tell you is what we know to be true. As far as "finding things you don't want to"; it is my experience that whatever I found in 1 to 1 therapy, I was ready to find. Did it hurt? Yes, but only briefly & no worse than what I was already suffering. But immediately after "finding" came the understanding & the Flashbacks no longer came. The thoughts no longer had power over me, I controlled them. Safe, yes you must feel safe with your therapist. However, learning to trust a therapist can happen only over time, I had to road test a few. The first couple were out for the $ & that's it. Even when I settled on the one that I eventually went with, I had to just "DO IT SCARED" for awhile until I learned to trust her. Get on that waiting list anyway, perhaps you will feel more ready when your turn comes up. If you are not ready then, tell them that. I've learned you gotta wanna & sometimes pain makes gain. BQ


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Hi Fuzz,I have to agree with the others. You won't be able to release your pain until you confront it. It will be painful, but just for a short time, and then you can get rid of it. Take care,AZ


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanx all for caring......am glad to be part of this bord..Everything is gonna be ok...I roll up my sleeves and things will be ok...Thanx for everything..Fuzzzz


----------

